# eSaab a new Swedish electric car!



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

But what has this to do with EV's?...


> National Electric Vehicle Sweden AB has started production of the Saab 9-3 Aero Sedan _*with a petrol engine.*_ Sales are initially focused in China with a small number of vehicles being sold directly from Nevs to Swedish customers via the Nevs’ website


----------



## eSaab (Jan 28, 2014)

*Saab a new electric car!*

National Electric Vehicle Sweden AB (Nevs) is the new owner of Saab automobiles.
To start up the line and get the huge factory running they are now producing petrol cars, but will as I mentioned before in April start to deliver 200 eSaabs (EV's) to china and then produce EV's to Sweden and the rest of the world. 

To get more info:
http://www.saabcars.com/en/the-company/about/


----------



## eSaab (Jan 28, 2014)

The EV that Saab soon will start to produce is going to get the latest and best batteries.


----------



## eSaab (Jan 28, 2014)

*The super EV from Saab!*

The batteries will be made of litiumironfosfate with density of 146 Wh/kg.
http://www.mynewsdesk.com/uk/pressreleases/nevs-owner-opens-battery-plant-in-china-803550


----------



## eSaab (Jan 28, 2014)

*Super Saab*

The eSaab will also get a new Electric driveline.
And Saab has done about 100 updates to the chassi and body structure.
It will be a very good Electric Car!

The Saab got 5 stars in the EuroNCAP test.


----------



## eSaab (Jan 28, 2014)

Good news they are now pressing coachworks for the EV's!


----------



## eSaab (Jan 28, 2014)

Both Sedan and Wagon?

http://saabblog.net/2014/02/07/saab-ev-kommt-im-2-quartal-2014/

If you have a closer look on the picture of the presentation you will see "9-3 EV Sedan/Wagon", soon to come?


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Are you a representative for Saab marketing?


----------



## eSaab (Jan 28, 2014)

PhantomPholly said:


> Are you a representative for Saab marketing?


No, just a fan of Saab and EV's!


Here are some information about testdriving the new EV's :

http://www.saabsunited.com/2014/02/production-line-to-be-rebuilt-to-accommodate-electric-cars.html

That sounds promising! 

Not comfirmed driving range 280km : (saabblog.net/2014/02/11/saab-9-3-ev-im-aftonbladet/#comment-92493)


----------



## eSaab (Jan 28, 2014)

*More info*:
www.insideevs.com/200-electric-saab-9-3 ... 170-miles/


----------



## evc-motors.eu (Feb 16, 2014)

In next week i will finish my Saab 900, with 50kW bldc motor & 14,4 kWh aqu lifepo4 , so i will put some photos and videos.


----------



## eSaab (Jan 28, 2014)

Information about *production start*:

(Swedish text, use Google Chrome or Translate)

http://www.automotorsport.se/artiklar/nyheter/20140207/snart-kommer-saab-9-3-med-eldrift
Short translation: " *Official production start* will be in a few weeks and there will be some interior changes" the article was published 2014-02-07 
Then we have to wait and see when they start to sell and produce the EV's for us.

Some new info about the *chassi*:
http://www.saabsunited.com/2013/12/press-release-nevs-ruukki-in-partnership.html


----------



## eSaab (Jan 28, 2014)

*Saab EV 280km*

Rumors Convertible EV's later on:
http://www.autoblog.com/2012/11/14/nevs-mulling-electric-saab-9-3-convertible-looking-for-engine-p/

More Saab Convertible photos:
http://www.autoevolution.com/gallery/saab-9-3-convertible-2009.html

Latest: Delayed launch for us?
(in Swedish)
http://www.automotorsport.se/artikl...s-kor-igang-tillverkning-av-eldrivna-saab-9-3


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Saab EV 280km*



eSaab said:


> Rumors Convertible EV's :
> http://www.autoblog.com/2012/11/14/nevs-mulling-electric-saab-9-3-convertible-looking-for-engine-p/


Hey, it's not ugly!


----------



## evc-motors.eu (Feb 16, 2014)

evc-motors.eu said:


> In next week i will finish my Saab 900, with 50kW bldc motor & 14,4 kWh aqu lifepo4 , so i will put some photos and videos.


----------



## eSaab (Jan 28, 2014)

Original spare parts worldwide:

http://news.cision.com/national-ele...e-parts-supply-for-the-new-saab-cars,c9569141


The distribution of petrolcars to Saab partners has started and thé EV's to China is set to be delivered at the End of this month. (TV):
http://www.svt.se/nyheter/regionalt/vastnytt/forsta-saab-bilarna-fran-nevs-i-dag
http://insideevs.com/nevs-begins-production-electric-saab-9-3/

Sportcombi:
http://www.leftlanenews.com/saab-9-3-sportcombi-to-be-reborn-under-nevs.html


----------



## eSaab (Jan 28, 2014)

Saab will establish themselves in 10 or so *European* countries: 
(in swedish)

http://www.nyteknik.se/nyheter/fordon_motor/bilar/article3824146.ece

Saab *EV's* going to *Norway*:
(in Norwegian)

http://www.bilnorge.no/artikkel.php?aid=42166

And *The Netherlands*:

http://www.saabsunited.com/2014/05/new-saabs-coming-to-the-netherlands-soon.html

(In Dutch)

http://www.autoweek.nl/nieuws/28014/saab-9-3-sport-estate-keert-wellicht-terug


*Saab Automobile* (Nevs) has got a *new partner* a big *carmaker*:
(in swedish)
http://www.saabcars.com/sv/news/F29115F4FC10E67A

quotes from* saabcarofficial* on instagram "It will happen exciting things to come"  
(in swedish)
http://instagram.com/p/oDEDg1y-Ks/


----------



## evc-motors.eu (Feb 16, 2014)

eSaab said:


> Saab will establish themselves in 10 or so *European* countries:
> (in swedish)
> 
> http://www.nyteknik.se/nyheter/fordon_motor/bilar/article3824146.ece
> ...


If anybody want convert saab to electric than we have kit for conversion- BLDC Motor. Controller, lithim battery.


----------



## eSaab (Jan 28, 2014)

NEVS is launching a new Hirsch 9-3 version: http://www.saabsunited.com/2014/05/nevs-presents-saab-9-3-aero-hirsch-edition.html
..but no new information about the new EV's !

Latest about the partners:
http://www.saabsunited.com/2014/06/report-on-nevs-situation-from-maptun-meet-2014.html


----------



## eSaab (Jan 28, 2014)

*Rumors *about the 2 car makers ????? :
http://www.saabsunited.com/2014/06/indian-and-chinese-interest-in-saab-cars-ab.html#comments

*4 partners* wants to work with *SAAB Automobile*

http://www.saabcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3713161#post3713161


Nevs has *4 different electriccar prototypes* rolling (and different electric engines and 2 types of batteries) and the cars gets *higher*:
(in swedish) ( 20-25 swedish mile = 200-250 km, but others have set range to 280 km or more? )

http://www.kathing.com/nevs-har-fyra-elbilsprototyper/


A little more *official* information:
http://instagram.com/p/qJtcuKy-HY/?modal=true


*Worldwide servicecentre/parts*:
http://www.saabparts.com/


----------



## eSaab (Jan 28, 2014)

*SAAB Parts (ORIO)* are acquiring American e-commerce company Protech: 
http://saabworld.net/f85/saab-parts...s-american-e-commerce-company-protech1-30624/


----------



## eSaab (Jan 28, 2014)

*Tomorrow (wednesday) will SAAB show their new EV's???*
(in swedish)
http://ttela.se/nyheter/trollhattan/1.3369584-nevs-visar-upp-el-saaben-i-trollhattan


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Company appears to be in a bit of financial trouble:

http://green.autoblog.com/2014/08/17/new-saab-parent-nevs-were-not-totally-broke/


----------



## eSaab (Jan 28, 2014)

rochesterricer said:


> Company appears to be in a bit of financial trouble:
> 
> http://green.autoblog.com/2014/08/17/new-saab-parent-nevs-were-not-totally-broke/


No problems! 
http://saabcars.com/en/news/D9604345F2C271EA


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

eSaab said:


> No problems!
> http://saabcars.com/en/news/D9604345F2C271EA


Yep, that is the company press release quoted in the article I linked and confirms they are currently in choppy waters


----------



## eSaab (Jan 28, 2014)

*Photos and info about the New Ev prototyp:* 
(in Swedish)
http://teknikensvarld.se/saab-9-3-ev-forsta-bilderna-och-informationen-om-elbilen-156784


Some more info and in english:
http://saabcars.com/en/news/03BB83E28C5126C9

(20 swedish miles = 200km = 120 miles, but this is only the prototype so the car will get longer driving range, and faster?)


----------



## samwichse (Jan 28, 2012)

Should this thread be flagged as spam or what?


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

Free news updates on the eSaab as spam?


----------



## eSaab (Jan 28, 2014)

*First public test drive of the new EV:*    
(in swedish)
http://www.elbilen.org/vi-provkor-saab-9-3-ev-slutsats-det-har-kan-bli-stort/
(30 swedish miles = 300 km = 186.4 Miles)

Rumors: (Saab +PSA?)
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...-and-peugeot-citroen/articleshow/41978210.cms


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

samwichse said:


> Should this thread be flagged as spam or what?


Yep. This is a paid schill...


----------



## eSaab (Jan 28, 2014)

PhantomPholly said:


> Yep. This is a paid schill...


No it's not




*First public test drive of the new EV:*    
(in swedish)
http://www.elbilen.org/vi-provkor-saab-9-3-ev-slutsats-det-har-kan-bli-stort/
(30 swedish miles = 300 km = 186.4 Miles)

(in english)
http://insideevs.com/first-drive-saab-9-3-ev/

Saab + PSA?
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...-and-peugeot-citroen/articleshow/41978210.cms

SaabUnited have also tested the Ev, later on they will release videos:

http://www.saabsunited.com/2014/09/...ric-saab-9-3-from-nevs-first-impressions.html


----------



## eSaab (Jan 28, 2014)

See *test videos*:

http://www.saabsunited.com/2014/09/...-prototype-test-track-and-tech-interview.html
or direct on Youtube:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jp2erJcLLHs


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

NEVS announces 200 layoffs as it says Saab restart will 'take time'

http://www.autoblog.com/2014/09/26/nevs-saab-layoffs-official/


----------



## eSaab (Jan 28, 2014)

Hirsch + SAAB
http://www.technologytell.com/in-car-tech/10764/hirsch-becomes-performance-sector-saab/

Nevs will build other car brands as well? (2 shift for SAAB and one shift for others?) (swedish)
http://sverigesradio.se/sida/gruppsida.aspx?programid=125&grupp=12994&artikel=5981418


Interview with Nevs EV project leader:    
http://insideevs.com/video-interview-nevs-representative-electric-saab-9-3/

Latest EV News in swedish:
http://ttela.se/ekonomi/1.3554884-bildalbum-vad-tyst-den-ar-
this prototype is limited to 200 km , the EV's will have 30 swedish miles = 300 km = 186.4 Miles driving range and be faster?

*Saab will launch four new models*???
(in swedish)
http://www.automotorsport.se/artiklar/nyheter/20141008/nevs-ska-storsatsa-med-fyra-nya-saabmodeller


Norwegian test of the *EV's*:
http://www.tv2.no/2014/11/28/broom/9-3/saab/el-bil/6233009

*OEM *signs letter of intent with Nevs:
http://www.saabsunited.com/2014/12/did-the-lack-of-a-good-diesel-engine-kill-saab-2.html


They have now started producing cars in a small scale:
in Swedish
http://www.automotorsport.se/artikl...evs-kor-igang-biltillverkningen-efter-stoppet

See pictures and reports from the factory, etc:
http://saabblog.net/2015/03/01/ren-glaedje/

Nevs has now sold out all petrol cars of the 9-3 2014 model in Sweden. 
" Alla bilar av modellår 2014 är slutsålda. - All cars of model year 2014 are soldout"
http://www.saabcars.com/sv/ (and now beginning with the EV's???)


----------



## eSaab (Jan 28, 2014)

First report from Nevs at the festival: (in swedish)
http://ttela.se/ekonomi/saab/1.4041654-nevs-visade-hur-man-jobbar-med-teknisk-utveckling
http://sverigesradio.se/sida/artikel.aspx?programid=125&artikel=6183385


More photos and movies from the factory (english)
http://www.swadeology.com/2015/06/saab-festival-nevs-tour-technical-development/

Nevs CEO speaks about the future;
http://saabblog.net/2015/06/20/nevs-continuing-the-journey-to-make-a-difference/

Nevs new factory will only make cars for the chinese market, the *swedish factory* will produce cars for* Europe and the rest of the world* The HQ ,production and development will as usual have its center in Sweden:
http://saabblog.net/2015/06/24/nevs-is-growing-in-trollhaettan-and-tianjin/
http://saabblog.net/2015/06/28/nevs-new-factory-and-new-partners/

Nevs industrial services and * timeframe for the business plan*: http://saabblog.net/2015/07/09/nevs-industrial-services-launches/

Yet a new partner:
http://saabblog.net/2015/08/17/nevs-and-dongfeng-tie-up-for-long-term-strategic-cooperatio/
Dong feng is just a partner (mostly for the chinese market and to reduce the cost of components) not the new owner, we have to wait until they reveal the secret owner for what to come out of this:

http://ttela.se/ekonomi/saab/1.4223387-kinesisk-biljatte-ska-hjalpa-nevs

http://sverigesradio.se/sida/gruppsida.aspx?programid=125&grupp=12994&artikel=6233960

Nevs masterplan:
http://saabblog.net/2015/10/20/the-nevs-masterplan-for-saab/

The EVs comes with Phoenix platform?  
http://saabblog.net/2015/10/23/saabig-4315-elektrische-volksautos/

Japanese partner:
http://www.saabcars.com/en/news/5FC9ADFEEF08070B
http://www.saabplanet.com/nevs-coop...ological-development-for-new-energy-vehicles/

Coming EVs:
http://saabblog.net/2015/12/11/first-nevs-ev-in-2017-additional-4-new-models-to-be-launched-in-2018/
http://sverigesradio.se/sida/gruppsida.aspx?programid=125&grupp=12994&artikel=6323467

Huge order:
http://saabblog.net/2015/12/17/nevs-sells-150000-9-3-evs-option-for-100000-more/

Once more a new huge order:
http://sverigesradio.se/sida/artikel.aspx?programid=125&artikel=6336914

They are Now driving Saab EVs in China :
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-autos-panda-insight-idUSKBN0UL00M20160107

Now confirmed, the EVs come with the Pheonix platform:
http://saabblog.net/2016/01/12/nevs-receives-e850m-order-for-20000-evs/

More info about the pheonix platform:
http://saabblog.net/2016/01/17/nevs-phoenix-3-x-based-evs-ready-in-2018/

Saabs First Ev from 1970 and more info about their new Ev. 
http://saabblog.net/2016/01/25/48380/

Swedish Minister of Infrastructure visited Nevs (video):
(in german)
http://saabblog.net/2016/02/13/blick-in-die-werkshalle/

Winter test of EVs:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BB4kAXby-Kt/?taken-by=saabcarsofficial

New customer :
http://saabblog.net/2016/03/17/nevs-in-a-strategic-cooperation-with-state-grid/
More info:
http://www.saabcars.com/sv/NevsNews/?detailid=D9313E82F78A1A6E
http://sverigesradio.se/sida/artikel.aspx?programid=125&artikel=6391834

The EVs for China is ready for production :http://sverigesradio.se/sida/artikel.aspx?programid=125&artikel=6406094


----------



## eSaab (Jan 28, 2014)

"Nevs plan is to start production of painted car bodies in Trollhättan in the fall. Right now there are over 700 people working in Trollhättan, and more will be hired.

- We recruit 50 engineers in the month and we are now preparing to hire some 100 car builder in Trollhättan by summer, says Mattias Bergman."


See latest Saab EV movie (with english text)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4AmYi6nkuZ8


"The demand for electric cars in Europe will determine how many electric cars they manufacture in Trollhättan (Sweden) for the European market" 

in swedish but Translated 

http://translate.googleusercontent....731019&usg=ALkJrhguDsLEzGuOvNDg6oBxnnm0Glgc5Q


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

What a sad story, hope somebody gets it sorted out and can make some electric cars...

http://www.cheatsheet.com/automobiles/heres-why-gms-reinvention-of-saab-didnt-work.html/?a=viewall


----------



## eSaab (Jan 28, 2014)

*NEVS EV (Saab)*

New homepage and logo: 
https://www.nevs.com
http://saabblog.net/2016/06/21/nevs...and-sets-off-to-shape-the-future-of-mobility/

Information from the factory (Translated from german) 

http://translate.googleusercontent....ament/&usg=ALkJrhjUOKajASJNboZiV2wXbvrwgGHX8w


----------



## eSaab (Jan 28, 2014)

The delivery of electric logistics vehicles (and 9-3s?) to China starts in October? 
http://m.chinadaily.com.cn/en/2016-08/19/content_26530561.htm

More from Nevs in german :
http://saabblog.net/2016/08/25/nevs-phoenix-1-1-und-phoenix-e/

Translated to english from swedish :
http://translate.googleusercontent....762614&usg=ALkJrhh1txoksYseEh4V5iDTDoREPzzRHQ


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

eSaab said:


> The delivery of electric logistics vehicles (and 9-3s?) to China starts in October?
> http://m.chinadaily.com.cn/en/2016-08/19/content_26530561.htm
> 
> More from Nevs in german :
> ...


Hehe gotta love the malapropisms Google Translate gives you:

"*I was mortified to LO chairman Karl-Petter Thorwaldsson during yesterday's business visit.*"

Maybe he forgot his pants but they made him go anyway?


----------



## tommypress (Jul 20, 2016)

Seems good. Hope this will feel good too.


----------



## eSaab (Jan 28, 2014)

See Saab /Nevs R&D center (part 1 and 2)
Translated 
http://translate.googleusercontent....vs-12/&usg=ALkJrhioZEJbKE7AXUNtbsshOTsbTeKZOA
http://translate.googleusercontent....-nevs/&usg=ALkJrhgqJBGI3X7f7vQGsc2_S3zN5sQJBw


----------



## eSaab (Jan 28, 2014)

Nevs got licens to start production of EVs in China :
http://saabblog.net/2017/01/25/nevs-receives-electric-vehicle-production-license-in-china/
They will only make cars in China for the chinese market.

From saabsunited :
"After some talks with NEVS I’ve been told that we will see the NEVS 9-3 this year, but that production won’t start till the factory in Tianjin is ready, which is expected in the second half of the year." 
So Hopefully we will be able to buy EVs aswell made in Trollhättan, Sweden this year :
https://www.saabsunited.com/2017/01/nevs-receives-electric-vehicle-production-license-in-china.html


----------



## eSaab (Jan 28, 2014)

Rumors from Nevs    
http://translate.googleusercontent....635560&usg=ALkJrhhnLngTEl5wipYgO7o_pILGyzeJdQ

http://translate.googleusercontent....827378&usg=ALkJrhiJFT1k0Vki0vK_uYiLc_P4xh_abA


----------



## WebbRowan (Mar 8, 2016)

The company has to earn money somewhere right? In the meantime, they haven't proven to the world that their EVs are going to be competitive yet, even if they have started up the manufacturing lines. Anyway it's still prudent to make sure they have some money coming in from somewhere while everything gets set up!


----------



## eSaab (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes they have several thousand of employees so they have to get money from their investors. 



Tesla opens more in Sweden, may have to do with the possible cooperation?

http://translate.googleusercontent....okaler&usg=ALkJrhgzwKvpX-tXChrYq0ricKvPD2XvIg

Subcontractors adapt their products:

http://translate.googleusercontent....bilar/&usg=ALkJrhhjwPtrTJsQMRC3ppo5EgS0D2yf8w


----------



## eSaab (Jan 28, 2014)

More winter testing in the nothern part of Sweden :
http://www.saabplanet.com/the-nevs-9-3-ev-undergoes-winter-testing/
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1547347035278327&id=587239634622410&ref=page_internal

Nevs will attend at CES Asia 
http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20170403006692/en/

From saabsunited "During the last weeks the guy in charge of the social media accounts at NEVS has been repeating that they soon will show to the public what they have been working on."??  

https://www.saabsunited.com/2017/04/i-thought-it-would-be-somewhere-else.html


----------



## eSaab (Jan 28, 2014)

http://www.saabplanet.com/nevs-9-3-will-be-unveiled-on-june-28/

More and correct information, Great news. 
Translated
http://translate.googleusercontent....akten/&usg=ALkJrhg0UPfsRfHd7hH_KzbGy8zFKZ2OWA


----------



## eSaab (Jan 28, 2014)

Confirmed, 2 new EVs at CES Asia :

http://translate.googleusercontent....-asia/&usg=ALkJrhg9znT3yVyJr6UHwYymDD57AsGQxA


----------



## eSaab (Jan 28, 2014)

*NEVS / Saab EV*

The countdown for CES Asia has started:
https://www.nevs.com/en/opportunities-motion-ces-asia/

+ new information at www.nevs.com



Here you can get information when the EVs will be available in your country : 
https://www.nevs.com/en/100-ele/


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

More updates, details and photos..
http://www.caradvice.com.au/555787/...vival-to-enter-production-2018/#disqus_thread
..claim to have 150,000 orders prebooked from Chinese buyers.


----------



## eSaab (Jan 28, 2014)

Intervju in swedish (sorry about that ), where they are saying that the EVs will look a litle bit different than on the concept photos :

http://translate.googleusercontent....314407&usg=ALkJrhic3ev4Q9V3Tw7egLGyHgkf9qQsqQ

More photos 
http://saabblog.net/2017/06/03/nevs-9-3-elektroauto-erste-bilder-vor-der-premiere/


----------



## eSaab (Jan 28, 2014)

*NEVS / Saab EV*


New photos from CES Asia 
https://m.sohu.com/n/495997611/


----------



## eSaab (Jan 28, 2014)

A lot of new nice photos and a video 

http://www.saabplanet.com/nevs-9-3-and-nevs-9-3x-officially-presented-new-concepts/

http://www.saabplanet.com/in-pictures-more-new-photos-from-the-premiere-of-the-nevs-9-3-in-shanghai/


----------



## eSaab (Jan 28, 2014)

Short Video from CES showing Nevs 9-3 and 9-3x
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uI8lg0PoKt4


----------



## eSaab (Jan 28, 2014)

*NEVS / Saab EV*

New deal + Employing car builders to manufacture bodywork :
http://translate.googleusercontent....726390&usg=ALkJrhiqZAghuiDOc0lA5ZSuJF1DWjuENg

Pre-production in Sweden? 
http://translate.googleusercontent....keboa/&usg=ALkJrhjK9hJTEduraw8Mv9rmnk6OSPOWmQ

Correct tech spec? 
http://translate.googleusercontent....=ALkJrhgAAAAAWWtHg0HLBgV-W-Ah1NNDgKMLFR89ajdd

http://insideevs.com/nevs-launches-pilot-program-test-9-3-ev-china/


----------



## eSaab (Jan 28, 2014)

*Nevs EV*

Find out when the EVs will be available in your country :

https://www.nevs.com/en/100-ele/


----------



## eSaab (Jan 28, 2014)

4 new models 2018?
https://www.saabplanet.com/saabs-4-new-next-generation-vehicles/

New factory in Shanghai and battery factory in Sweden aswell:
https://www.nevs.com/en/media/press-releases/gsr-capital-new-major-investor-in-nevs/

Autonomous EVs 
https://translate.googleusercontent...700201&usg=ALkJrhiIWP65bvih5vy0cmHdUcUjFh4wbQ

Integrated car operator platform
https://www.nevs.com/en/media/press-releases/didi-nevs-and-several-other-automobile-indust/

Fire safe EVs :
https://translate.googleusercontent...700201&usg=ALkJrhhDJ0KONq0-gQcfIcwDFe2OaxCiCQ


Pre-production 
https://translate.googleusercontent...700201&usg=ALkJrhhbpTTicU2lWmFuOk8TE49mu8D81Q

https://www.instagram.com/p/BiUDnwwgvf-/


----------

